

My Dream Is to Bring Silicon Valley to South LA - shahryc
http://www.latimes.com/local/education/la-me-chat-selfie-south-la-tech-20150809-story.html

======
shahryc
"Big tech companies are falling over each other to support Mother of Many,
right?

Ain't nobody falling over each other to give Mother of Many funding. If one of
them would give me a BIG shot that would be a real game changer."

~~~
dang
Please stop posting comments like this. HN readers can make up their own minds
what part of an article is important.

~~~
shahryc
okay, my apologies

